# Craftsman 1950s model table saw



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I found a 1950s model craftsman table saw for 100 on craigslist so I am going to go look at it. What do you guys think? IT works and here is the description from the ad

1950's Craftsman, 10", heavy cast iron, 3 HP, works well


The guy talked to said it works great but it is too heavy for him to move around anymore. He said that the top is in good shape as well. 

Sounds like a good deal to me but I want to make sure I was not just being impatient. Thank you


PS I know my last post was supposed to be my last about tablle saws but I was told to keep asking til I get it right.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*50's really?*

I had an old Craftsman 100, the gold one, 10" saw which had a 1 HP Craftsman motor on and it worked well for about 50 years. It was heavy and the fence kinda wiggled but I used it anyhow. 
If this saw has a real 3HP motor and it says so on the motor, not on the saw, it will be wired for 240 Volts. The motor alone is worth more than $100.00 if it's a real 3 HP.

It may have the old style "grid"side extensions which are also worth something by themselves. Stamped steel extensions with no holes are more common. A decent stand on rollers is worth something also.

All depends on what it's like, but if everything sound good, and the bearings are tight it's probably OK.  bill


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought this saw but it was not a 1 horse it was a 3/4 hp but it ran good. I ran a couple of pieces through it before I bought it and it ran great. I just need a miter gauge for it and elbow grease. I got it for $80.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Those are tough old motors.....do it a favor and blow it out with some compressed air.Keep pressures low to medium....and a shop vac pulling from opposite end will reduce mess.Check wiring for any decay........other than that clean saw up and enjoy.


With that nice vintage saw.....you could look into some vintage projects.That was a heyday of sorts.Post WWII....check Polular Mechanics online......some of the designs will be a touch dated,well....to some,haha.good luck,BW


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I use that saw daily!*

It is on the right and it was my grandfathers.

Craftsman 100 on the left. :smile:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

WD40 and a straight scraper will take care of most of the table rust.

I now us Kroil though as my go to for cleaning and loosen rusted parts.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

WD and Kroil work.....kerosene,albeit right stinky is a fav with some.One famous "hillbilly" recipe is brake fluid and ATF as a nut buster.

One thing I use,right much....is plain ole mineral spirits in a spray bttle.One of our metal stationary vert,sander/grinders gets abused on a regular basis.The machine is 'sposed to run dry....but we regularly(bein in mucho hurry)....have water dripping from hot metal parts.This water gets all over the CI table of sander.......a quick spritz with MS and a wipe with rag/towel is all it takes to keep this pce free of rust.Good luck,BW


----------



## ahprentice (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a 3/4 hp Craftsman table saw of that vintage. Was my father's that I guess is from the '50's, Model No. 115 7534. I just had to replace the V-belt due to wear but otherwise still works like a charm. As long as I can get parts I will continue to use it.


----------



## angiem (Feb 17, 2021)

ahprentice said:


> I have a 3/4 hp Craftsman table saw of that vintage. Was my father's that I guess is from the '50's, Model No. 115 7534. I just had to replace the V-belt due to wear but otherwise still works like a charm. As long as I can get parts I will continue to use it.


I have this table saw, same model number, any idea where I can get parts? I'm missing rhe wrenches required to switch out the blades, thanks for your help!


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I found a 1950s model craftsman table saw for 100 on craigslist so I am going to go look at it. What do you guys think? IT works and here is the description from the ad
> 
> 1950's Craftsman, 10", heavy cast iron, 3 HP, works well
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure both of my table saws are the same as that one. The one I have in my shed now was surrounded by a nice wooden box/table with drawers and wheels that, now that I have added a floor-level deck to my shed, I can move out of the way so I can use the other tools. The other one is still in storage and will get a complete restoration this summer. It has a jointer on one side of the top which I really hope I can transfer to the one in my shed. That one was my dad's that he set aside for a new bigger version. I bought the one with the wood table for $40 off craigslist last year, cleaned it up, added a new power cord and it runs and cuts like a champ. I have a new on-off switch it'll get this spring. Neither of mine have 3hp.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ahprentice said:


> I have a 3/4 hp Craftsman table saw of that vintage. Was my father's that I guess is from the '50's, Model No. 115 7534. I just had to replace the V-belt due to wear but otherwise still works like a charm. As long as I can get parts I will continue to use it.





angiem said:


> I have this table saw, same model number, any idea where I can get parts? I'm missing rhe wrenches required to switch out the blades, thanks for your help!


The part number mentioned is for the motor, not the table saw. 

The best thing to do is measure the arbor nut that holds the blade, to verify its size. Calipers are best, but an accurate ruler may do. A common size for old Craftsman table saws is 1-1/16 inch. To be clear, that is 1 inch + 1/16 inch. 

Any wrench that is the correct size will do. A box end wrench type is best. (The kind that is closed like a circle on the end.) 

Wrenches for table saw blade changing are called an "arbor wrench". An arbor wrench is not special or different, usually just a stamped piece of flat metal. People call it an "arbor wrench" just so you know it is the one for blade changing.

If your arbor nut is 1-1/16 inch, then you can find plenty of old flat arbor wrenches on eBay. Search for "Craftsman arbor wrench". Sometimes it looks like "1 1/16" without the hyphen, making it confusing to read.

... or just try any mechanics box wrench that matches the size of your arbor nut. 

NOTE: Use a block of wood to keep the blade from rotating when you operate the wrench, and watch fingers and knuckles! Remember that blade teeth are sharp.


----------

